
Alchemy: A Language and Compiler for Homomorphic Encryption Made Easy [pdf] - ArtWomb
http://web.eecs.umich.edu/~cpeikert/pubs/alchemy.pdf
======
hbbio
How does it compare to Cingulata?

[https://github.com/CEA-LIST/Cingulata](https://github.com/CEA-LIST/Cingulata)

------
carterschonwald
The associated library by the authors, written in Haskell, can be found at
[https://github.com/cpeikert](https://github.com/cpeikert)

I’ve not had chance to work through the material but looks like it might be
fun!

------
GautamGoel
I had Chris as an instructor when I was an undergrad. Great guy, super smart.

------
amelius
I would be impressed if it could compile a program while it was encrypted. Can
it?

------
arthurcolle
Anyone else getting a "Failed to load PDF" in Chrome?

~~~
feikname
Nope, loaded for me just fine on Chrome 70 and Firefox 62. Tested on a Win10
machine.

------
rijoja
Haven't had the time to properly study this, but if this is the case then this
is huge! Remember I was thinking that I needed something like this for
something but I can't for the life of me seem to remember what....

